# Wrist rocket pro - what am I doing wrong?



## slingmonkey

I just got a Saunders Wrist Rocket Pro and I can't for the life of me make it shoot.

I don't mean shoot accurately, I mean at all.

When I fire it, the ball goes no more than 20 ft in a random direction, and it seems noisy. It's almost as if the bands are bunching up in front of the pouch and fouling everything up. I've tried 2 sets of bands, 1/4. 3/8 and 1/2 inch steel balls and nothing works. I've tried adjusting the band length, various shooting positions and anchor points and I'm stumped.

I can bullseye a coke can at 25 ft with my Barnett Diabolo, so unless there's some really weird technique to shooting the wrist rocket I'm pretty sure I've not got awful technique.

Any ideas?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NightKnight

That is really strange. I have never had a problem with mine. All the things that you said you have tried would have been my suggestions. Maybe try twisting the pouch? Also, make sure that the bands are put into the cams in a mirror image to each other. It might help if you posted some pictures of it for us to look at your bands?


----------



## harpersgrace

I had problems hitting with mine only because Im awful shot. Cant think of any reason why it would only shoot 20ft. Mine shoots best with half in. but other than that have had no issues. I found the people at Saunders more than helpfull you might want to drop them a email.


----------



## lightgeoduck

It would be cool if you could make a Utube video, because I can't for the life of me figure how that is possible (Sorry). unless you are not drawing back far enough.

Maybe you are only pulling it back to the end of the WRP's brace? If that's the case, I can see it not shooting far.. you do need to draw it to an anchor closer to the side of your face/body/ whatever.

does that help? IF not a video would be cool.

LGD


----------



## Flatband

Sling, it would be great if you could post a video-or show some pictures.


----------



## lightgeoduck

In the mean time, while we are waiting for you to post a video  

I will post this video displaying it in action... (If I had one, I would have made one myself)

This is a video made by Tex-shooter aka Bill... I am sure he won't mind me sharing it here.

Maybe you can compare this to what you are doing, and it will offer some insight.






LGD


----------



## M.J

Tex is a stud!


----------



## slingmonkey

Thanks for all the replies guys.

Just to cover a couple of the points you all made, I'm anchoring to my jaw, not sure of the exact draw length but I do know that my compound bow draw length is 29.5 inches.

The bands are a mirror image of each other, they're installed exactly the same as the video above.

The only thing I can think of is that the ammo might be too light weight, the only other time I've seen this kind of issue is trying to shoot hollow plastic balls from my diabolo.

I'll take some photos over the weekend and post them.

Thanks again


----------



## Tex-Shooter

Note, when shooting the WRP remember that the bands should be about 10 degrees from the slingshot. See video above. Also Saunders bands are very release sensitive because of the plastic pouch. Try a band set with a leather pouch, but dont use over two bands per side of .030 latex. Did you know that the WRP will shoot tubes also? -- Watch this video and use the skinny side of the cam clip for tubes. -- Tex


----------



## All Buns Glazing

wow, interesting topic. Try heavier ammo (grab a pebble!) and see if that has any better results.


----------



## harpersgrace

I use half in. glass marbles not much lighter than that, and have had no problems with them.


----------

